# 1999-2000 Ariens ST 824 DLE good Blower?



## Winter (Dec 30, 2013)

i have just bought my first Ariens. what is this model like?
What does a true differintial mean? Worked good today but could not start it by pulling need ed starter! Would it be bad gas ,plug float bowl?
Need help with cold start.. Prime 2,3 times ect.. choke half ect.. throttle as I have no manual. I had a 1999 crafstman 5 primes , full choke ,full throttle, techumson engine and starts every time even after 6 months but bad snowblower.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

why not full choke or am i readig it wrong


----------

